# WTB Western 69981 &/or Wideout plow



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

Looking for a mount & harness for 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD.
Also considering a Wideout for same.
please reply via PM.
thank you
matt


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

matt-max said:


> Looking for a mount & harness for 2015 GMC Sierra 2500HD.
> Also considering a Wideout for same.
> please reply via PM.
> thank you
> matt


I have a mount for sure.

What is the plow that you need the harness for? 2 plug relay, 3 plug, or 2 plug fleet flex?


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

pm sent 
thank you


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just scored a whole setup $300 for my 15 2500. 
Mount and full wiring 1 year old no controller. 

Dealer was close to $850 w/o controller or horns.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

still looking for this equipment to set up 2015 2500HD as backup vehicle this Winter.
thank you


----------

